# Best Wishes (a week early)



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi to everyone on this GERD Forum. Before I go away for my Christmas holiday I would like to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.You have not heard from me in a while, mainly because of family problems, which seem to be sorting themselves out now. While I have not visited the Forum in a few weeks I always know that you are there for me. I have a good doctor at the moment, but no doctor can help in the same way as this Forum.Fran


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Fran good to hear from you and a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you as well, glad the family problems are sorting themselves out--that can be so stressfull.and you're right, fran--no doc can help in the same way as this forum. i'm so grateful for all the help and support here!and an early Merry Christmas, belated Happy Hanukkah, and Happy New Year to everyone else on the forum as well.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Fran Great to hear from you! You, too, have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!And Merry Christmas n Happy New Year to everyone here, too!


----------

